# Impression impossible Panasonic Laser



## fgcom (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
avant de poster ici, j'ai cherché et cherché encore une solution en vain. Je vous explique :
Je viens d'acheter un tout en un Panasonic KX-MB2000 laser noir et blanc.
J'ai suivi la procédure expliquée ici : (suivi à la lettre, recommencée plusieurs fois...)
http://panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/macdriver.html
Malheureusement, malgré beaucoup d'essais, d'autres drivers trouvés sur le net, mon imprimante refuse toujours d'imprimer quoi que ce soit... même avec le driver générique.
L'impression fonctionne bien en mode copie.
Elle est branchée en USB et est bien détectée par le système.
JE NAGE ! au secours svp ! 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2011)

Détecté par le système, tu le vois où ?

Tu es bien allé dans 

Pomme -> Préférences système -> Imprimantes et fax

pour ajouter l'imprimante avec le bouton + (cadenas pour authentifier) ?


----------



## fgcom (9 Février 2011)

Oui, absolument... Je fais tout comme il faut... mais rien à faire, l'imprimante ne veut rien savoir. surement un probleme du driver non ? j'a installé le soft sous windows sous Parallells et ça fonctionne très bien.
Super ! Je suis bien bien dégoûté d'être obligé de passer sous windows pour imprimer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

fgcom a dit:


> Oui, absolument... Je fais tout comme il faut... mais rien à faire, l'imprimante ne veut rien savoir. surement un probleme du driver non ? j'a installé le soft sous windows sous Parallells et ça fonctionne très bien.
> Super ! Je suis bien bien dégoûté d'être obligé de passer sous windows pour imprimer.




J'ai trouvé cela :
> http://fr.driverscollection.com/?H=KX-MB2000 series&By=Panasonic

> http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=42427161117d6e31b1c23affb23



> his software is *Panasonic Printer Driver for Mac*.
> Y_*ou can print from applications by using CUPS *_(Common Unix Printing System) which is the printing system for Mac OS.
> Other functions are not supported by this software


----------



## fgcom (9 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup! Toutefois, j'ai déjà testé ces drivers et aucun ne fonctionne... Visiblement, ils s'arrêtent à la version 10.5 de mac osx.
J'ai donc installé le soft sous windows xp émulé par parallells... J'ai du installer office pour PC sous windows pour avoir Word et imprimer à partir de là...
QUELLE GALERE ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette imprimante assez récente ne soit pas supportée... Je suis très déçu pour le coup.
Merci de votre aide en tous cas et je reste en attente d'une solution si l'un de vous en trouve une !
MERCI !


----------



## boninmi (9 Février 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Détecté par le système, tu le vois où ?



Tu n'as pas répondu à cette question. Toute indication que tu donnes peut aider.



fgcom a dit:


> QUELLE GALERE ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette imprimante assez récente ne soit pas supportée... Je suis très déçu pour le coup.



Nous compatissons, mais c'est plutôt à Panasonic qu'il faut que tu cherches à t'adresser pour des explications, si vraiment ça ne marche pas. En effet le lien que tu indiques annonce de leur part une compatibilité 10.6, sauf que la rubrique s'intitule "Consumer FAX", ce qui est bizarre. Par ailleurs, le site Apple ne mentionne pas cette imprimante comme compatible 10.6 .


----------



## fgcom (10 Février 2011)

Désolé, effectivement, je fais bien Préférences système - Imprimantes et Fax et + pour ajouter l'imprimante qui est bien détectée par le système en USB...et de là, je suis la procédure pour ajouter manuellement le driver précédemment installé via le fichier .dmg de panasonic.
Effectivement aussi, le driver annoncé compatible 10.6 ne l'est que pour le modèle avec Fax qui n'est pas le mien.
Et pour infos, panasonic reste muet quand à mes demandes par email sur leur site.
Je pense donc effectivement que le driver n'est pas compatible snow leopard...


----------



## boninmi (11 Février 2011)

Ton imprimante est neuve: peut-être peux-tu négocier un échange. Pour les imprimantes laser, il faut vérifier la compatibilité (lien sur le site Apple plus haut), assurée en principe si l'imprimante est équipée d'un kit PostScript ou PCL pour lesquels il y a des drivers génériques.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Je viens de rentrer de voyage, merci à ceux qui ont pris la relève


----------



## fgcom (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous et merci de votre aide et de vos réponses. Je n'ai toujours pas solutionné le problème à ce jour, donc, je passe par windows sous Parallels pour imprimer... J'ai testé tous les drivers sois-disant compatibles 10.6 sans succès. De plus, effectivement, le modèle n'est pas un modèle FAX... A suivre au cas ou une sortie serait annoncée d'un driver 10.6.


----------



## alfhcg (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai une Panasonic DP-8020P.
Sur le site web ils ont sorti un driver compatible avec OS 10.6, mais je n'arrive pas à faire marcher l'imprimante, soit via IP, soit via USB.
Avez vous des nouvelles? Merci.


----------



## jhg (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai également une imprimante/scanner panasonic KX-MB2000 et viens juste d'acquérir mon premier mac. Il est sous yosemite et je n'arrive pas non plus à faire marcher l'imprimante avec ce mac.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ?

Merci pour toute info


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Tu fais un beau remontage de message qui date de 2011. mais bon on ne va pas te jeter des cailloux. 

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ceci sur le site fabricant, qui a priori tu n'as pas visité... http://panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/macdriver.html ...a toi de voir si cela te convient et fonctionne.


----------



## jhg (15 Octobre 2015)

Et oui, c'est un sujet encore d'actualité.
Après quelques recherches sur le web, je n'y croyais plus et viens de trouver un driver qui fonctionne, en usb et lan:

http://www.panasonicdriver.com/panasonic-kx-mb2000-driver/

Dans les drivers mac, celui qui ne comporte pas de version de mac os et fait 24.71 Mb.

Fonctionne nickel.


Le scanner marche sous transfert d'images mais ça n'a pas l'air très simple à utiliser. Il y a peut être des freewares connus pous scanner ?


----------

